# Dash Board Removal **HELP**



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Ok, My 240sx 91 SE has a *HUD* ( heads up display, digital display for my speedomiter)..... and i think theres a fuse or something blown cause its not working no more but check this... sometimes when the heat is on full blast and on for about 15 - 20 min.. it comes on??? and i want to know how to take off my dash board so i can check if its a wire or if theres a seperate fuse inside the gages... can anyone help???


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

pickup a factory service manual (FSM) it will have directions on how to remove the dash corectly, and might even have some info for your problem.


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

Get a chilton's manual it tells you where the screws are and stuff


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

sounds like the old 'dry solder joints' problem


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

its not a fuse, if it was it wouldent work period.
nissans are known for this, its a faulty connection and the reason why it turns on when u turn up the heater is because as the heat builds up, the wire is expanded and it makes contact, closing the circuit


----------



## Rolo Tomasi (Sep 19, 2005)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> Ok, My 240sx 91 SE has a *HUD* ( heads up display, digital display for my speedomiter)..... and i think theres a fuse or something blown cause its not working no more but check this... sometimes when the heat is on full blast and on for about 15 - 20 min.. it comes on??? and i want to know how to take off my dash board so i can check if its a wire or if theres a seperate fuse inside the gages... can anyone help???



I have the same problem...there is a website that describes all the same symptoms and says that for 189 bucks they will fix it. http://www.mrwhizard.com/services2.cfm Think with more tinkering we camn fix this ourselves.....good luck!


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

You think that could be why my speedo only works after a 5-10 min of driving, its just the regular one though..been through all the visable connections and everythings good, multiple speed sensors..? I'll have to remember to crank up the heat one day to see if it works faster haha


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes it sounds possible. The solder expands when hot and makes a connection


----------



## Darkside180sx (Sep 30, 2004)

do not take out your dash. if its anything like a ford dash it will probably take 
you 8 hours unless you take out dashes like me and can have them in and out
in 4 hours. but good luck if you do and it might be simple.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Darkside180sx said:


> do not take out your dash. if its anything like a ford dash it will probably take
> you 8 hours unless you take out dashes like me and can have them in and out
> in 4 hours. but good luck if you do and it might be simple.


it's not that hard if you know what you're doing, and it took me about 30 minutes to take the dash out of my 240, and most of it was trying to find the screws, they hide those things everywhere!


----------

